# Dialer 090090001214 !!!!!!



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe erhebliche Probleme durch die  Nummer 090090001214 bekommen. 
Leider weiß ich nicht genau, wie ich mir diesen „Dialer“ eingefangen habe. Ich kann mir höchstens folgendes vorstellen: 
Ich wollte mir das Musikprogramm Kazaa herunterladen, hatte aber den Namen nur mit einem „a“ am Ende eingegeben. Trotzdem sah die Seite aus wie eine Musikseite und ich wollte das entsprechende Programm herunterladen. Es war dort ein Button angebracht, den ich mit „Ok“ bestätigt hatte. Es waren dort keine weiteren Angaben von Kosten zu entnehmen. Plötzlich hatte sich mein Moden ausgestellt und wollte sich neu einwählen. Ich habe dieses sofort unterbunden und den Computer ausgestellt, so dass ich keine Sekunde über den Dialer im Netz war. Leider hat sich durch diesen Virus einiges an meinem Computer geändert (Suchseite beim Internetzugang konnte nicht mehr gefunden werden, er war langsam), so dass ich ihn zu Profis abgeben musste. Zum Glück konnten sie alles entfernen, da dort auch meine Diplomarbeit drauf ist, an der ich zurzeit schreibe. 
Jetzt bekomme ich eine Rg der Telekom, auf der ein Posten mit dieser Nummer verzeichnet ist. Angeblich soll ich 2 (!) Sekunden mit dieser Nr. im Netz gewesen sein für 25,819 Euro. 

Ich werde den Betrag natürlich nicht zahlen, da ich ja niemals mit dieser Nr. im Netz war. 
Wie soll ich dabei am besten vorgehen?


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2004)

Gast II schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe erhebliche Probleme durch die  Nummer 090090001214 bekommen.



Bitte noch mal die Nummer kontrollieren, unter dieser Nummer ist kein Dialer registriert. 
REGTP Anfrag


> Keine Datensätze die ihren Suchkriterien entsprechen gefunden.



Wenn dies so wäre, bestünde kein Zahlungsanspruch, genäß Aussage der REGTP. 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2004)

@tf?

siehe  hier 

Die Nummer gibt's aber bei der RegTP wirklich nicht, auch nicht den dort angegebenen Hashwert !?
aka

P.S.: auch  hier  (siehe dazu die Dialer-"Historie" dort)



			
				hydrotip schrieb:
			
		

> Datum	Dialer Version	Einwahl Nummer
> 09.02.04	1.1.1.6100	090090000576	29,95 für 30 Minuten
> 20.04.04	1.1.2.6569	090090000576	29,95 je Einwahl aus dem deutschen Festnetz
> 03.06.04	3.1.2.374	090090001100	29,95 je Einwahl aus dem deutschen Festnetz
> 16.06.04	1.1.3.15148	090090001214	29,95 je Einwahl aus dem deutschen Festnetz


(würde man in der Geschichte weiter zurück gehen, könnte man auch bei "Consul-Info" landen)

??? ich wollte die CI-Dialer unter 090090000010 abrufen - die sind weg! Offenbar stimmt was mit der Datenbank nicht !?

was der anonyme user allerdings beschreibt, darf es doch eigentlich nicht geben? Laut www.rechtskonform.de


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2004)

@aka 

Die RegTP hat (mal wieder) Datenbankprobleme ...... 


tf


----------



## neward (31 Juli 2004)

... und momentan ist sogar deren gesamte Site offline !!


----------



## technofreak (31 Juli 2004)

anpingen und tracen läßt sich die URL noch aber es scheint erhebliche technische Probleme 
zu geben..

tf


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten!
Also diesen Dialer gibt es wirklich und die dazugehörige Firma ist wiederum Intexus. Die Telekom sagte mir, dass die Firma, die zu der Nr. gehört, registriert sei. Die Nr., die auf der Übersichtsseite der Rechnung steht ist folgende: 0900/1900/012.

Beweise konnte ich nicht sichern, da ich alles hab entfernen lassen. Trotzdem nicht zahlen, oder?????


----------



## neward (31 Juli 2004)

Das hängt davon ab, ob der Dialer illegal ist oder nicht.
Dafür gilt es, Beweise zu sichern. Lässt sich die Seite nochmal aufrufen (evt. von einem problemloser der Gefahr aussetzbaren Rechner aus) und durch Screenprints nachweisen, dass der Dialer nicht den Erfordernissen der RegTP entspricht?

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

es ist wie gesagt die Seite [] und es war dort jmd aus einem anderem Forum drauf, der den Button des kostenfreien Downloads gesehen hat. Sein Computer verhinderte durch entsprechende Programme die Einwahl mit dem Dialer.
Andere haben mit dieser Nr. auch schon erhebliche Probleme gehabt, wie meine Recherchen im Netz ergeben haben.

Würde ja gerne nochmal auf die [] gehen, nur hab keine Lust mir den wieder einzufangen.

Gruß

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*


----------



## Karlo (31 Juli 2004)

Gast II schrieb:
			
		

> es ist wie gesagt die Seite [] ...



Die gehört mal wieder A.S. aus Büttelborn.

Allerdings taucht am Ende der Seite grau auf dunkelgrau ein Kostenhinweis auf. Wäre trotzdem interessant, wie genau der Dialer-Start ablief - ob nach 3-facher OK-Eingabe oder nur einfach...

Karlo


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

> Wie soll ich dabei am besten vorgehen?



Zahlen. Was sonst.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (31 Juli 2004)

lol schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie soll ich dabei am besten vorgehen?
> 
> 
> 
> Zahlen. Was sonst.



 :argue: Jo mei! Und sonst?  :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

hoppla, zu früh losgeschickt, sorry - also der Rest


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2004)

sorry, noch ein posting, diesmal: der KOstenhinweis
(c) camtasia, 31/07/04, 20:20


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2004)

So, Kind im Bett, Chaos bewältigt, [email protected] für die Korrektur 
hier noch das Einwählfenster, wie es bei mir gerade ausgesehen hat (IE6, 1024). Ich habe übrigens meine Frau und zwei weitere Personen, die zufällig anwesend waren, gefragt, ob sie auf dem Bild einen link entdecken: 100% nein. Als ich's denen zeigte - ("Anbieterinformationen") - wussten 2/3 nicht, was man da jetzt machen muss, um die Informationen zu sehen...  (meine Frau fuhr mit der Maus hin uns bemerkte, dass sich der Mauszeiger ändert) (lustigerweise liefert die RegTP aktuell kommentarlos die Meldung "keine Datensätze gefunden")

weiter kam ich nicht, wollte ich auch nicht. Sieht nicht ganz so aus wie bei rechtskonform.de und ist vielleicht auch nicht rechtskonform in de


----------



## Qoppa (1 August 2004)

Du kannst ganz beruhigt auf die Seite gehen, das ist ein stinknormaler Intexus-Dialer. Vor dem 3. OK steht dann auch eine Preisangabe (genau gucken: verschwimmt fast mit der Rufnummer ...:evil. 

Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, daß ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustandegekommen sein muß. Wenn Du Dich wehren willst, sehe ich zwei Möglichkeiten:

1) Setze Dich mit Intexus in Verbindung. Bei einer 2sec-Einwahl läßt sich vielleicht eine gütliche Regelung finden (sprich: Storno).

2) Du läßt es drauf ankommen und verweigerst die Zahlung. Es gibt noch keine Erfahrungen, wie Gerichte über diese OK-Dialer urteilen. Aber es gibt einige Anhaltspunkte:

 - bei einem ähnlichen Angebot hat das LG Mannheim eine "erhebliche Irreführungsgefahr" gesehen. 
- "sittenwidrig" könnte das Angebot ebenfalls dann sein, wenn (wie es zu erwarten ist) keine adaequate Leistung geboten wurde.
- bei 2sec. Einwahl kann keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen worden sein. Dies ist außerdem ein Anscheinsbeweis dafür, daß die OK-Angabe nicht als Abgabe einer gültigen Willenserklärung aufzufassen war.
- über die Form der Vertragsschließung wurde nicht informiert:


> Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er den Kunden *rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich über die einzelnen technischen Schritte zu informieren*, die zu einem Vertragsschluss führen, § 312e BGB, § 3 BGB-InfoVO.


 siehe auch hier
- es liegt außerdem ein Verstoß gegen TKG § 43b vor: 





> ... Bei Datendiensten ist zusätzlich der Umfang der zu übermittelnden Daten anzugeben.


- die Schriftgröße der Preisangabe ist kleiner als das OK ....


----------



## Fireblade (1 August 2004)

also wenn man hier jetzt OK eingetippt hat hat man gelitten und muss die rechnung an die telekom zahlen oder was ?


ich war nämlich auch mal auf der site um mir kazaa runterzuladen, nachdem  mich aber smartsurfer gewarnt hatte dass die verbindung getrennt wirden sei und dass sich nun eine 0190 er nummer einwählen könne habe ich sofort den rechner ausgeschaltet.....

jetzt steht auf der rechnung dass ich 55 sekunden lang eine verbindung hatte ..... 25,81 euro !!!

der dialer war aber eigentlich nich regelkonform wie es auf http://www.rechtskonform.de/ dargestellt ist denn ich bin auf die site dann einmal OK eingetippt und schwupps war meine isdn verbindung weg ! und erst dann stand unten ganz klein was der mist kostet !
also haargenau dasselbe wie es Gast II am anfang dieses threats geschildert hat ...


----------



## dvill (2 August 2004)

Fireblade schrieb:
			
		

> ich war nämlich auch mal auf der site um mir kazaa runterzuladen, nachdem  mich aber smartsurfer gewarnt hatte dass die verbindung getrennt wirden sei und dass sich nun eine 0190 er nummer einwählen könne habe ich sofort den rechner ausgeschaltet.....


Das Modem auszuschalten wäre eventuell eine Lösung gewesen. Der neuerdings sichtbare Abbrechen-Knopf im Anwählfenster ist bei einigen Dialern offensichtlich nur Blendwerk ohne Funktion, darauf sollte man sich also auch nicht verlassen.

Das Geschäft mit unbewusst Zahlungswilligen lebt von der Optimierung der Details und kreativer Gestaltung von Zustimmungsfenstern, indem man einzelne Forderungen der Minimalbedingungen erfüllt, aber insgesamt die Zielsetzung hinreichend geschickt verfehlt.

Die Mindestanforderungen verlangen eine bewusste Entscheidung des Verbrauchers für den Bezug, die Aktivierung sowie die Verbindungsaufnahme eines Anwählprogramms.

Wenn Betroffene hier berichten, die Abläufe nicht klar und vollständig begriffen zu haben, sind das eindeutige Hinweise auf unzureichende Klarheit der Informationen. Selbst wenn Einzelkriterien wie Schriftgrößen erfüllt sein sollten, wird die übergeordnete Zielsetzung verfehlt.

Die weitgehend zahnlose RegTP hat in den zurückliegenden 12 Monaten nicht einmal geschafft, den klar formulierten Einzelbestimmungen der selbst erstellten Verordnung zur technischen Gestaltung von Anwählprogrammen zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen. Die Zurschaustellung von angeblich rechtskonformen Dialern von angeblichen Experten spricht diesbezüglich Bände.

Von der geforderten bewussten Entscheidung der Verbraucher kann eigentlich keine Rede sein. Nach wie vor hoch ist die Zahl der Betroffenen, die das Bewusstsein von einer zurückliegenden kostenpflichtigen Einwahl erst mit der eintreffenden Telefonrechnung erlangen.

Zugleich handeln Dialerkunden nicht marktkonform. Jeder Schwachsinn kostet per Dialer konstant Maximalbeträge. Dieses Phänomen beschäftigt aktuell einige Fachleuten.

Glücklicherweise blicken wenigstens die Richter noch durch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Du hast Glück - ich hatte Pech, denn die T-Com hatte eine Einzugsermächtigung und zog 2 mal 25,819 Euro ein, die ich bis heute noch nicht zurückbekommen habe.

Lese http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html,
Du brauchst nicht bezahlen, die Regulierungsbehörde hilft.

Ich habe der T-Com komplett gekündigt und bin zu ARCOR (DSL- und Telefon-Flat), das ist billiger und besser.

Gruß
Gast III



			
				Gast II schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe erhebliche Probleme durch die  Nummer 090090001214 bekommen.
> Leider weiß ich nicht genau, wie ich mir diesen „Dialer“ eingefangen habe. Ich kann mir höchstens folgendes vorstellen:
> ...


----------



## Reducal (14 Juli 2005)

Gast III schrieb:
			
		

> ...die T-Com hatte eine Einzugsermächtigung und zog 2 mal 25,819 Euro ein, die ich bis heute noch nicht zurückbekommen habe.


Wenn Du die Lastschrift damals nicht zurück geholt hattest und nicht der unstrittige Teil bezahlt ist, dann bekommst Du solange nichts zurück, bis die Deregistrierung bestandskräftig ist - das Verfahren hier ist nun mal noch nicht abgeschlossen. Außerdem hast Du doch hoffentlich einen schriftl. Widerspruch gegen die Einzelforderungen bei der T-Com gestellt, oder? Falls nein, dann zahlen die erst recht nicht zurück, auch wenn das Verfahren später mal verbraucherfreundlich abgeschlossen sein wird.

Außerdem sind nach Deinem Wechsel zu Arcor sicher nun die Konten zwischen Dir und der T-Com ausgeglichen - Du müsstest da schon ordentlich reinbaggern, um noch Geld zu erhalten, evtl. gar über den Rechtsweg.



			
				Gast III schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe der T-Com komplett gekündigt und bin zu ARCOR (DSL- und Telefon-Flat), das ist billiger und besser.


Das meinst Du! Ich kann das nicht bestätigen, zumal Arcor (meiner Meinung nach) in Dialersachen weit aus sturer gegen widerspruchsführende Kunden vorgeht, als die rosa Konkurrenz.


----------

